# D&H PA's... are any actually available yet?



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I see where both USA and MTH are showing Delaware & Hudson PA's - but are either of these available? If so, which brand is better? 

Thanks, 

Jeff C


----------



## planenut (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: D&H PA's... are any actually available yet?*

Hi, 
mth's will be 1/32 scale,knowing mike there a time away 
usa is 1/29 scale and I talked to them last week and the pa's will be out in aug to sept 
i have other usa pa's and love them(partial to usa anyway) 

thanks 
jon


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

*RE: D&H PA's... are any actually available yet?*

I will probably go with the USA PA's... If the D&H PA looks as good as the ATSF model shown on USA's website, then I will be happy with it. 

Thanks, 

Jeff C


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: D&H PA's... are any actually available yet?*

There was a beautiful custom painted set at the ECLSTS this past year. 
LAO


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder if the custom painted models are same ones that are on Youtube... 


Jeff C


----------

